# Now that we are seriously considering Italy, which part should we move to?



## Gobbsmak

Hello just discovered this website and the information is overwhelming, where should we move to that will meet all our needs. We have a toddler so where will she be educated, ie we need a home near a school. We want a property with extra rooms, to accomodate family and friends and if we need to, rent out? 

We love the Lakes in the North, however prices are really too high, there must be somewhere that is reasonable, yet accessable to this lovely area. We have travelled around more to visit friends and distant relations however I dont think we could handle the heat of the south, so north. Just so much to think of. Any tips on nice areas to look at would be great. Thanking you and need to get on and finish our renovations here before we move.


----------



## bahamut

Gobbsmak said:


> Hello just discovered this website and the information is overwhelming, where should we move to that will meet all our needs. We have a toddler so where will she be educated, ie we need a home near a school. We want a property with extra rooms, to accomodate family and friends and if we need to, rent out?
> 
> We love the Lakes in the North, however prices are really too high, there must be somewhere that is reasonable, yet accessable to this lovely area. We have travelled around more to visit friends and distant relations however I dont think we could handle the heat of the south, so north. Just so much to think of. Any tips on nice areas to look at would be great. Thanking you and need to get on and finish our renovations here before we move.


If you want to stay near the lakes why you don't search for your home in that area but not directly around the lakes? I mean, if you live in about 20 km from the lake will it be ok? What about Brescia? Lecco? Varese? 

I would like to know what is more important for you, if is the school and other services like that or the landscapes...


----------



## Butters

We too looked in the Lakes and the North & as you say very expensive. We looked at Liguria, Umbria, Tuscany, Le marche, and ended up in Abruzzo. We looked at many reasons why and why not. I am of Irish descent and find the heat and sun just a tad too much down south. So....after 300 houses later we ended up in Abruzzo and we love it. People lovely, house prices acceptable, climate good. Give it a look.
Butters


----------



## Gobbsmak

*Thank you*

Thanks Gillian for the information, Yes please can we have further information my email is [email protected] We are very grateful for any information which can narrow down our options. 

KIndest Regards

Catrina


----------



## Gobbsmak

*Hello I think we are looking for balance*

We have to think of toddler and schooling, so would really like a good village small town, will all year round people. We have friends who are locals and live in Garda
Which obviously bustles in tourist season and almost closes down in the winter. With only a few bars and restaurants. we woudl like to have community, with easy access to infrastructure, There is no use being stuck up a mountain in winter. I appreciate that we cant have it all, however some balance must be achieved. Thank you for suggesting these places, I will look into them a little more, if you have any further suggestions they are greatly appreciated.

Thanking you

Catrina


----------



## Gobbsmak

*Thank you*

HI my husband is Ginger, so will need to cover him up. Although my ancestry is a bit of a 'dolly mixture' Irish, Scottish, English and Italian, I seem to be ok. I have relations in the South and did spent one summer many years ago. We went back to visit with my little girl who was 1 at the time and ended up in the local hospital, it was a brilliant hospital, bit dated 70's style but it was so clean. I worry if anything had to happen how far is a hospital etc. So really need to consider local facilities schools, also want a community rather than being rural. Will have a look at some websites, any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thanking you
Catrina


----------



## carmela

Gobbsmak said:


> Hello just discovered this website and the information is overwhelming, where should we move to that will meet all our needs. We have a toddler so where will she be educated, ie we need a home near a school. We want a property with extra rooms, to accomodate family and friends and if we need to, rent out?
> 
> We love the Lakes in the North, however prices are really too high, there must be somewhere that is reasonable, yet accessable to this lovely area. We have travelled around more to visit friends and distant relations however I dont think we could handle the heat of the south, so north. Just so much to think of. Any tips on nice areas to look at would be great. Thanking you and need to get on and finish our renovations here before we move.


Hello,

I would consider Liguria, the hills off the coast, with its daily breeze and mild weather in winter. There are still places with unspoilt nature in the middle of olive groves.


----------



## bons

Gobbsmak said:


> Hello just discovered this website and the information is overwhelming, where should we move to that will meet all our needs. We have a toddler so where will she be educated, ie we need a home near a school. We want a property with extra rooms, to accomodate family and friends and if we need to, rent out?
> 
> We love the Lakes in the North, however prices are really too high, there must be somewhere that is reasonable, yet accessable to this lovely area. We have travelled around more to visit friends and distant relations however I dont think we could handle the heat of the south, so north. Just so much to think of. Any tips on nice areas to look at would be great. Thanking you and need to get on and finish our renovations here before we move.


Hi there,
You've mentioned the north and the south but have you considered central Italy? I've been living in the Marche for 19 years now and it's a lovely area --- much like Tuscany but a lot cheaper. It really seems to be the place to be now, thousands of expats have bought here in the last 5 years or so. You have the benefit of being close to the Adriatic sea and the beautiful Sybelline mountains and i know quite a few expats who have enrolled their children in local schools. Although the summers can be hot in July/August, they're not as unbearable as the south and the winters, although cold, aren't bitterly so!
Just a thought.
Regards, Bons


----------



## ciquta

I agree with bons, the Marche should be great for you proposal.


----------



## IThouse

Gobbsmak said:


> Hello just discovered this website and the information is overwhelming, where should we move to that will meet all our needs. We have a toddler so where will she be educated, ie we need a home near a school. We want a property with extra rooms, to accomodate family and friends and if we need to, rent out?
> 
> We love the Lakes in the North, however prices are really too high, there must be somewhere that is reasonable, yet accessable to this lovely area. We have travelled around more to visit friends and distant relations however I dont think we could handle the heat of the south, so north. Just so much to think of. Any tips on nice areas to look at would be great. Thanking you and need to get on and finish our renovations here before we move.


Abruzzo is in the middle and the climate is temperate.
The region is quite unique.You can stand on the beach and look at the mountain and viceversa.
The people are really friendly (even if they don't speak a lot EN), safe place and the houses' price still be cheap even if now they are going to rise up as in Tuscany, Le Marche, Umbria etc.


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

South can be lovely.....the weather is good, people very nice and friendly and prices very cheap....I work in the building business....I live in Lauria near Maratea and I will give you all the info and the details about the area....

Luigi


----------



## pudd 2

luiss_in_basilicata said:


> South can be lovely.....the weather is good, people very nice and friendly and prices very cheap....I work in the building business....I live in Lauria near Maratea and I will give you all the info and the details about the area....
> 
> Luigi


 there is no dought in my mind abruzzo abruzzo we moved here 5 years ago and have had ups and downs but more ups than downs if you want to ask more ??? i whill give you our phone no as i dont spell to weel


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

pudd 2 said:


> there is no dought in my mind abruzzo abruzzo we moved here 5 years ago and have had ups and downs but more ups than downs if you want to ask more ??? i whill give you our phone no as i dont spell to weel


Can you please send me a private msg so I will have your mobile phone and we can speak directly about your experience...

Kindest Regards

Luigi


----------



## pudd 2

luiss_in_basilicata said:


> Can you please send me a private msg so I will have your mobile phone and we can speak directly about your experience...
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> Luigi


hi sent you a private i think not to sure how it works if not arived send me a pm whith your tell no and il ring you


----------



## Caporciano

*Abruzzo or else?*

We too bought in the Abruzzo - but there has been the devastating earthquake and they continue at present. Yes no regrets but would we do something else now with hindsight & wanting to be by water? Buy in Lazio (North or South of Rome..) And there are inland lakes . Near Viterbo is nice!


----------



## pudd 2

hi the earth qs were cented mostly in AQ area wich is on a well known foult line thats why the houses were so cheap their the rest of abruzzo hardely had any damage but i supose theres all ways the duble decker bus just round the corner hope not though as the has never been any damage or loss of life in pretoro


----------



## Caporciano

*terramoto*

There is basically a cross that goes up & across Italy it seems & also that L'Aq is somewhat central to that.. But to note earlier last century it was Avezzano - which was completely rebuilt having been raised to the ground - indeed L'Aq will be also rebuilt - due to man's defiance & perhaps ignorance of the forces of nature. But people continue to go about their daily lives - some scared by these events in nature. When we spoke to our builder following the big quake (when we were able to get through) I asked how are things. He responded fine and your family etc enquiring further.. Oh my mothers house is rubble, Oh yes my friends house is rubble.. we are fine! There is an amazing resilience built into these people living with a constant threat.


----------

